
A Response to Olive Garden from AllOfGarden - ReedJessen
http://allofgarden.com/article/2017/an-unfortunate-misunderstanding
======
Randgalt
A while back I wrote an Olive Garden dish name generator.
[http://jordanzimmerman.com/olivegarden.html](http://jordanzimmerman.com/olivegarden.html)

------
kylehotchkiss
"Hidden text"

Are you not allowed to write HTML comments about Olive Garden? That's an oddly
specific request from them.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
This also refers to text with "display: none" and "opacity: 0", which used to
be (still is?) a way to trick search engines into ranking your site higher.

~~~
jasongill
Search engines have ignored hidden text for years; there is no positive impact
to your rankings by hiding text on your pages. That's not to say it's not
indexed, but it doesn't help you (could harm you if it looks fishy, though)

